# Sooner Retriever Club 2010 Spring Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Any updates folks? I realize things just started but as you receive news please post.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Rain delay at the open.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any information on the open?? Thanks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Triple 2 retired, early afternoon report 30-40% success, lots of handles


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

23 back to the land blind in the open. Will start Saturday am.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Troy--

Do you have the numbers#


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry I don't have all the numbers I just know 23 are back via text message.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

How About Bouce?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

He made it through the 1st series..crossing our fingers for tomorrow!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Derdy- Congrats to Jamse Roberts/ Joe Obrien and Kate 2nd *


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open had wide open triple. Left bird thrown left to right. Say 9 o'clock. 300 yards. Retired. Then right hand bird shot left to right. Say 3 o'clock. 250 yards. Layout blind. Flyer shot left to right. Say. 12 o'clock. 200 yards. Lots of terrain to prevent the dogs from running straight. 

Test held up all day. 

Lots of handles and pickups.

Fun to run.

Judy Carter said she would post callbacks when she got home


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Tough but fair test judges sure knew where to place the birds.
Callbacks to the land blind which will be at Bill Blochowiak's place near the dam. 
3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 17, 18, 22, 23, 24, 27, 30, 31, 33, 36, 37, 39, 41, 42, 46, 47, 51, 55


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Still got 3 in good for you Ted, go get 'em............


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Derby 

1. #16 Charge/ Francis Landry O/H 
2. #6 Kate/ Joe O'Brien O/H
3. #8 Boone/ Diana Burson O/H
4. #14 Tubb/ Martha Russell O/H


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Francis--congrats on your Derby win!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Callbacks to land blind in Qualifying:

26 dogs started. 15 back. 6 clean, 9 handles. 

2-3-4-6-9-10-11-13-16-17-20-21-22-25-26


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Callbacks to land blind in Qualifying:
> 
> 26 dogs started. 15 back. 6 clean, 9 handles.
> 
> 2-3-4-6-9-10-11-13-16-17-20-21-22-25-26


They were very generous.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

How far did they get with the open today? Any word on the am?


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Nine dogs back to 4th in the Qual. I didn't have on my reading glasses, so this is not 100% accurate...

6, 9, 10, 11, 13, 20, 21, 22, 26


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I just hear that Bounce took 2nd in the Open. Bounce is owned by Troy Murray and trained/handled by Tim Milligan. Way to go Bounce, Troy and Tim!

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I also heard that Connie received a JAM. Connie is owned by Bobby and Shanna Farmer and also trained and handled by Tim Milligan. Way to go Connie, Bobby, and Tim!

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open Results 

1st Abby/Schrader
2nd Bounce/Milligan
3rd ??????/Schrader
4th Roo/Edwards
RJ ???????
Jam Connie/Milligan

Congrats to All!!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Big big congrats Troy, Tim & BOUNCE!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

TMURRAY said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Abby/Schrader
> 2nd Bounce/Milligan
> ...


3rd Truman/Schrader
RJ Mootsie/Shih


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur - 11 dogs to Water Marks

1, 2, 9, 11, 12, 17, 21, 29, 33, 38, 46


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Troy!! I guess the "crossing your fingers" thing worked. I will have to try that. We are very proud for you and Tim.

Mike and Jan


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Bobby, Shanna, Connie and Tim! There always seems to be some excitement on the truck.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations on Bounce Troy!


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur - 11 dogs to Water Marks
> 
> 1, 2, 9, 11, 12, 17, 21, 29, 33, 38, 46



Ted vs Texans.....go get'em Good Luck! Your the only non-Texan left!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

TMURRAY said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st Abby/Schrader
> 2nd Bounce/Milligan
> ...


*Congrats all! What started off as a very rainy day on Friday turned into a wonderful day today!

Aaron*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Was airing my dogs at 5:30 this morning and ran into Bill Cummins, and Max and Ann Uhlenhake of the Sooner Retriever Club, getting ready to put on the last series of the Am and Q.

It is alot of work to put on a FT, especially one with AA stakes, when you don't have AA dogs. To my knowledge, none of the folks here have AA dogs, but year after year, they put on a FT

Just want to say thanks to the members of the Sooner Retriever Club, and clubs like them across the country, who work their tails off so that others can enjoy themselves.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Huge congrats to Mike Whorten, Abby and Bill S for thier OPEN WIN! Way to go! 

fp


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Open Results
> 
> 1st Abby/Schrader
> 2nd Bounce/Milligan
> ...



I think Truman finished, but it was Tommie (o: Tom Vaughn) who placed 3rd.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats Mike!*


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Huge congrats to Mike Whorten, Abby and Bill S for thier OPEN WIN! Way to go!
> 
> fp


Thanks Frank & Paul. 

I'm still in shock that my dog won it. She just turned 3 last month, and this was only her second Open to run.

She has only been in FT training with Bill Schrader for 12 months. This time last year she was having problems with Senior Hunt tests, due to line manner issues. They put her back through basics, and less than six months later she got the first of two Qualifying wins.

This is a big testament to Bill Schrader & Shane Ruppert, and the job they have done with not only her, but the 2 other very nice young dogs that have made the jump to AA this spring.

Thank you Bill & Shane, and the rest of the Two Step group.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Was airing my dogs at 5:30 this morning and ran into Bill Cummins, and Max and Ann Uhlenhake of the Sooner Retriever Club, getting ready to put on the last series of the Am and Q.
> 
> It is alot of work to put on a FT, especially one with AA stakes, when you don't have AA dogs. To my knowledge, none of the folks here have AA dogs, but year after year, they put on a FT
> 
> Just want to say thanks to the members of the Sooner Retriever Club, and clubs like them across the country, who work their tails off so that others can enjoy themselves.


I"ll second this, thank you all.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Thanks Frank & Paul.
> 
> I'm still in shock that my dog won it. She just turned 3 last month, and this was only her second Open to run.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I love to hear success stories like this. It sounds like she has some real potential and you picked the right guys to bring it out.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

A huge congrats to both Mike Whorton and Troy Murray on their dogs success in the open.
Two young dogs taking top placements!!!!

Brandon


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Was airing my dogs at 5:30 this morning and ran into Bill Cummins, and Max and Ann Uhlenhake of the Sooner Retriever Club, getting ready to put on the last series of the Am and Q.
> 
> It is alot of work to put on a FT, especially one with AA stakes, when you don't have AA dogs. To my knowledge, none of the folks here have AA dogs, but year after year, they put on a FT
> 
> Just want to say thanks to the members of the Sooner Retriever Club, and clubs like them across the country, who work their tails off so that others can enjoy themselves.


I'd sure like to echo Ted's comments and also appreciated the efforts of the Sooner Retriever Club as well as the judges.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats to Joe Obrien and James Roberts. James handled Kate to a derby 2nd and a qual 2nd this weekend. Kate is 17 months old. Also puts her on the derby list i think.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur
1. Rainey - Boley
2. Rooster - Byrd
3. Mootsie - Shih
3. Buffy - Shih
RJ - Joker - Piland 
Jams
Pogo - Russell
Rooster - Noga
Buster - bearden
Nelson - Shih


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone that placed here.

Very excited for Mike Boley for his WIN, and Roger Byrd for his 2nd.

Very strong showing by the _Two Step_ crew this weekend: 1st & 3rd in the OPEN, and 1st & 2nd in the AMATEUR.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Qualifying

1 - Ruff - Charles Bearden
2 - Kate - James Roberts
3 - Slider - Lauren Hayes
4 - Deets - Ron Geels
RJ -Katie - John Glasgo
Jams - Sean - Joseph McCann
Jake - Ron Geels
Freddie - Aaron Homburg


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 1. Rainey - Boley
> 2. Rooster - Byrd
> 3. Mootsie - Shih
> ...


Congrats to Ted, Mootsie's 3rd, Buffy's 4th, and Nelson's Jam!!!! Just warming up for this year FT season. It's only their first FT since last Oct


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Mike Boley on his Amateur win...also congrats to Ted Shih with 3 dogs at the end in the Amateur 3rd,4th,Jam...nice job guys


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Qualifying
> 
> 1 - Ruff - Charles Bearden
> 2 - Kate - James Roberts
> 3 - Slider - Lauren Hayes


Congrats to these three also. 3 very nice dogs here. Looks like Dance Hall Gal "Kate" is really coming on.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Mike and Rainey!!! It was just a matter of time.

Angie


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Mike Boley and Rainey!!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations Mike Boley and Rainey. That is how you "Get with the program!"

Joe O'Brien


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur
> 1. Rainey - Boley
> 2. Rooster - Byrd
> 3. Mootsie - Shih
> ...


*Congratz!

Aaron*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats Mike Boley!*


----------



## Ritzie (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to Mike Wharton and Abby on the open win and also Mike Boley and Rainy on the Am win. Couldnt happen to two nicer guys. Keep up the good work Team Two Step

Tyler and Casey Sheppard


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks for the well wishes. Drive home sure seemed short. Im still on cloud nine. 

Congrates to all who placed in the trial. 
A BIG THANKS TO THE SOONER FOLKS AND THE JUDGES AND WORKERS. This is a great trial if you havent been here you are missing a good one.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

CONGRATS to Mike and Rainey!!!!!!!!!! also to Roger and Rooster. Team Two Step had a great weelend!


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

congrats troy,bobby&tim on bounce's and connie's open placements and mike boley on the am win. a lot of open and am. ribbons heading back to madisonville tx. charles


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats to Mike & Rainey, Roger & Rooster & Troy,Tim & Bounce way to go! 
To Ted & his strong showing with all his dogs....

Congrats to Ron Geels in the Qual.!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks y'all and wow, too many congrats to post but

WOOHOO RAINEY, ABBY, AND MIKES!  Well deserved wins on both accounts. Doc must be proud today!!

Also big congrats to my favorite Derby buddies James and Joe on the double 2nds with Big Nose Kate!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Have to add dittos to Ted's post.....

This trial couldn't have been run by nicer and more hard working people. Thanks to the entire Sooner crew for a very enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

A big Congrats to Mr. Wharton and Mr. Boley! WOW.

Great job Bill Shrader and the Two Step Contingency.

Congrats to Charles Bearden for the Qual win with Ruff and to James Roberts and Joe O'Brien for Kate's second place doubleheader in the minors. Great job!

Special thanks to the Sooner Crew who were shorthanded this weekend yet put on a great trial.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congrats also to Joe & Joker for the RJ in the Am & Lauren & Slider in the Qual.!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats Ted!

Marcy & Kenny


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I was one of the flier gunners in the land series of the AM and the water series of the Open and I tossed a bird on the water series of the Qual. I am new to the club and new to trials and HTs, all I can say is there are some amazing dogs and trainers there. Everyone seemed to have a good time and I am glad I signed up to help out. One of the best weekends I have had in a while. SRC is full of some great folks that are truly in it for the dogs. 

Congrats to the winning dogs, competition was stiff, the ones that won definitely earned it.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*One phrase to sum up the weekend " I wanna be like Mike!" Way to go Boley and Wharton, congratz! 

Cudo's to the Sooner crew who put on a great trial, thanks to judges workers and all of the fine folks I had a chance to visit with this weekend, great to meet fellow RTF'er Greg Seddon finally! He said he didn't want to end up on RTF but what the heck! Still can't believe he "goosed" my Q dog while the last bird went down!!! hehe 

Better Sooner than Later regards,

Aaron*


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

still curious who set the truck alarm off during the water series open, glad everyone laughed about that.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the game Gavin! I'm sure glad that you enjoyed the weekend. You and the other workers made it a truly enjoyable trial. I hope you have found a good training group in your area, and that we will see allot more of you.

Joe O'Brien


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya, I think I have found a good group. Bill Cummins brought me some pigeons for Rayder, my 19 week old, we had a riot watching him chase those around after the work was done Sunday. 

I will be around, if I don't have a dog in the race I can always help out right?


----------

